# Scanner for Microsoft Server 2008



## poseidonsurf (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I was wondering if anyone knew of a scanner that is compatiable for Mircosoft Server 2008 with software. We currently have a MFC Brother 9840 Printer, Scanner and Fax. The problem is the software doesn't support 2008. We need a network scanner for it. Any information would be great! Thanks!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try a network scanner such as Canon Scanfront 220e:
http://www.canon-europe.com/For_Wor...nt_Scanners/ScanFront_220e/index.aspx?specs=1


----------



## poseidonsurf (Aug 6, 2010)

So this can be run through a network and anyone can scan to it from any computer if the server is the host computer?


----------

